# Grinch is Alive and Stealing My Packages!



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: I am so angry I could spit! I had three packages stolen off my front porch in the last month. First it was the kid's coats from Old Navy (about $250 worth of merchandise), next it was my daughter's Uggs ($249), and now finally my Gianna Rose soaps ($110). The first time it happened, I chalked it up to some one who really needs the coats took them. The second time, I called Nordstroms and they credited me the $, and are sending another pair of Uggs (unfortunately they won't arrive til after Christmas). This last time, I called the police. The officer just left, he's taken a report and hopefully this will put an end to the theft. I cannot believe that people are so horrible to do something this brazen! It happens in the middle of the afternoon for goodness sake! I live on a very busy main street. I guess someone is going to have a Merry Christmas, but it kills me that the Uggs that my daughter wants were taken. They were the only thing she asked for this year...of course she's getting other things too, but still the thing she wanted most is gone! I am sorry to vent but I am fuming. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How do these people sleep at night!!!!! I just don't understand how people can do things like this and I don't blame you one bit for fumming! Our news station last night showed a guy who owned an SUV that he had filled to the top with toys to deliver to a homeless shelter. The vehicle was stolen and when they recovered it, it had been cleaned out of the gifts! Too many people out there running around without a concious.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry hon-that really sucks. My friend lives in N. Las Vegas and she said people have been stealing stuff off of porches there. :smmadder: Like people need any extra stress this time of year huh? :huh:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG that is HORRIBLE!! I can't believe that someone would do that! It's always so annoying to get packages from anyone other than USPS because they won't leave them in front of my building unless I am there (USPS can get inside the lobby) but I guess that I should be thankful because someone would probably steal the packages right off our stoop!! I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's sad one has to think this way-but that's exactly why I have things delivered to work. I remember when we were getting wedding presents they would sit right in plain view and anyone could have grabbed them. :shocked:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry... :mellow: 
I learned the hard way to have packages delivered to my hotel since it's always open.
Is there any place like office/shop that you trust where you can have your things delivered?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I have contacted UPS and am now requiring signature for any packages delivered to my home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that is absolutely DESPICABLE!!! :shocked: people can be so brazen and nasty! :angry: 

when i was little, my father had a UPS package stolen off the back porch that contained his work shirts.
a few days later this older kid (18) came walking past the house wearing a navy blue Endicott Water Works button down with the patches "Hydro Engineer” and "Chuck" on it! my father went out and confronted him directly, and the kid said he BOUGHT that shirt at a store!! LMAO!! my father did some digging and found out where he lived and called the police. It was a full two weeks supply of work uniforms. i remember my father being livid about it. we were not a wealthy family...lol.
i really don't think anything was done about it tho....but i was young.... 

people are really sad....  

anyway, i hope something can be done about your packages.... i feel really bad, but even moreso since they are christmas gifts.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

I bet its the same person who has taken all the gifts...

I was watching a news report on a charity that gives toys to needy children in this area. They showed a shot of the warehouse where the toys were being stored. They couldn't give out the location of the warehouse because there had been thieves who broke into it in prior years. :shocked:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> that is absolutely DESPICABLE!!! :shocked: people can be so brazen and nasty! :angry:
> 
> when i was little, my father had a UPS package stolen off the back porch that contained his work shirts.
> a few days later this older kid (18) came walking past the house wearing a navy blue Endicott Water Works button down with the patches "Hydro Engineer" and "Chuck" on it! my father went out and confronted him directly, and the kid said he BOUGHT that shirt at a store!! LMAO!! my father did some digging and found out where he lived and called the police. It was a full two weeks supply of work uniforms. i remember my father being livid about it. we were not a wealthy family...lol.
> ...


That's awful....do you live in Endicott? Both of my parents were raised in Endicott/Endwell! Unfortunately, both of my grandparents have passed away, so we really don't have family in that area any longer.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: I am so angry I could spit! I had three packages stolen off my front porch in the last month. First it was the kid's coats from Old Navy (about $250 worth of merchandise), next it was my daughter's Uggs ($249), and now finally my Gianna Rose soaps ($110). The first time it happened, I chalked it up to some one who really needs the coats took them. The second time, I called Nordstroms and they credited me the $, and are sending another pair of Uggs (unfortunately they won't arrive til after Christmas). This last time, I called the police. The officer just left, he's taken a report and hopefully this will put an end to the theft. I cannot believe that people are so horrible to do something this brazen! It happens in the middle of the afternoon for goodness sake! I live on a very busy main street. I guess someone is going to have a Merry Christmas, but it kills me that the Uggs that my daughter wants were taken. They were the only thing she asked for this year...of course she's getting other things too, but still the thing she wanted most is gone! I am sorry to vent but I am fuming. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:[/B]


Thats Terrible. :angry:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: I am so angry I could spit! I had three packages stolen off my front porch in the last month. First it was the kid's coats from Old Navy (about $250 worth of merchandise), next it was my daughter's Uggs ($249), and now finally my Gianna Rose soaps ($110). The first time it happened, I chalked it up to some one who really needs the coats took them. The second time, I called Nordstroms and they credited me the $, and are sending another pair of Uggs (unfortunately they won't arrive til after Christmas). This last time, I called the police. The officer just left, he's taken a report and hopefully this will put an end to the theft. I cannot believe that people are so horrible to do something this brazen! It happens in the middle of the afternoon for goodness sake! I live on a very busy main street. I guess someone is going to have a Merry Christmas, but it kills me that the Uggs that my daughter wants were taken. They were the only thing she asked for this year...of course she's getting other things too, but still the thing she wanted most is gone! I am sorry to vent but I am fuming. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:[/B]


oh my goodness, I'm so sorry!!! How awful!! We had a slew of those instances happening here over the past several months. It's awful!!!!! I hope they catch the &%(*&$ !!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: I am so angry I could spit! I had three packages stolen off my front porch in the last month. First it was the kid's coats from Old Navy (about $250 worth of merchandise), next it was my daughter's Uggs ($249), and now finally my Gianna Rose soaps ($110). The first time it happened, I chalked it up to some one who really needs the coats took them. The second time, I called Nordstroms and they credited me the $, and are sending another pair of Uggs (unfortunately they won't arrive til after Christmas). This last time, I called the police. The officer just left, he's taken a report and hopefully this will put an end to the theft. I cannot believe that people are so horrible to do something this brazen! It happens in the middle of the afternoon for goodness sake! I live on a very busy main street. I guess someone is going to have a Merry Christmas, but it kills me that the Uggs that my daughter wants were taken. They were the only thing she asked for this year...of course she's getting other things too, but still the thing she wanted most is gone! I am sorry to vent but I am fuming. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:[/B]


 :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: WOW...that is really brazen!!!!! I'm so sorry that happend. I hope they find who did it.

I know what ya mean about the Uggs....we ordered from Nordstroms...and they came in a few weeks ago...but I ordered the wrong color.  Now the new pair wont arrive until Jan!!! Thankfully it wasn't her #1 gift....so I'm just going to wrap a picture of them. *I feel awful for you!!! Have you tried ebay?*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I acutally thought about putting out a phony package...with some dog poop nicely wrapped up inside.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490328
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am hesitant to buy designer things from ebay due to all the fakes. I am going to wrap up a photo of the Uggs (they are due in on 12/28) and hope that suffices. Of course it had to be the item that no one has any more of...the Upside boot, the one w/laces on the sides. 

Maybe I should wrap up an old pair of shoes in an Uggs box and put those out on the porch w/the dog poop!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=490394
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a ton of fakes on ebay...but also a ton of authentic....but I can understand this time of yr, not wanting to take your chances with that sort of thing.

Good idea about the dog poo!!! I say do it!! Do you have a camcorder you could set up inside the house facing the porch???


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg thats crazy!... was there evidence left behind?


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> How do these people sleep at night!!!!! I just don't understand how people can do things like this and I don't blame you one bit for fumming! Our news station last night showed a guy who owned an SUV that he had filled to the top with toys to deliver to a homeless shelter. The vehicle was stolen and when they recovered it, it had been cleaned out of the gifts! Too many people out there running around without a concious.[/B]




Exactly....



i'm sorry for your loss....be so thankful nordstroms is helping you out!!! I can't believe someone is doing that to you... 
you should put a fake gift out and leave a really mean note in it..with some coal! and tell them off...

[and i just read down and saw the 'old shoes' and 'poop' comments hahaha...I'm sure the dogs could help you out there]

(haha sorry I get a little ralled up!)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> omg thats crazy!... was there evidence left behind?[/B]


No, none. The police aren't holding out too much hope of finding this person either. I am thankful we have an alarm system on the house, because if someone is brazen enough to come up on the front porch mid-day, I can't imagine what they might do at night! One of my friends said I should bake cookies laced with ipecac and put them in the bogus box!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just received an email from Gianna Rose (soaps) and they are overnighting a new order! I have to say that both Nordies and Gianna Rose are wonderful w/customer service. Old Navy on the other hand, stinks. They refuse to credit my account, even though they received a claim payment from UPS. I have to dispute the charges on my Banana Republic credit card, which I have done. Even w/the police report they still refuse to give me the credit until the dispute resolution has been completed (which can take a couple of weeks).


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I heard a report just this morning about criminals following UPS trucks to homes and then stealing the packages! Some people are disgusting!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
Maybe I should wrap up an old pair of shoes in an Uggs box and put those out on the porch w/the dog poop!
[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh, YES! I'd be so tempted to do that! With a nasty note included. The little devil on my left shoulder is saying DO IT DO IT!!!! LOL!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It's hard not to....but I won't. I do admit giving it serious condiseration though. I think I'm going to have the alarm company come and set up video monitoring. At least that way I would feel more protected. I just cannot believe that it has to come to that. Maybe I should post a "smile for the camera" sign on my front stoop!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, that would be great, "Smile for the camera". I always think that if I put something in the box that made them mad they would come back and try to burn my house down........we live in a very upsetting world. I love that Nordstroms and Gianni Rose are being so wonderful about this. I bought so much soaps and things from them last year for my daughter for Christmas. I think I will order something right now just because they were so good to you. Have you tried the pear shaped soaps......love them!!!!!! I'm sorry that you are going through this. I hope you catch them!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That is just awful!! :shocked: People are so crazy right now! Sam's Club sells a pretty nice camera set up that records...maybe check that out if you're alarm company can't do it right now. Then I would set out a fake box & catch them myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so sorry this happened to you! Theft/stealing is something that just really bothers me to the core because we honest people end up paying for it in the end through price increases! :smmadder: 

I quickly skimmed the thread, so I didn't see everything that has been posted, but have all the packages come from the same delivery service (e.g. UPS)? Have you considered that it may be the driver? I know that is awful to accuse them, but my husband works closely with a delivery service and he says you wouldn't believe what they steal! 

I hope you find out who it is! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> It's hard not to....but I won't. I do admit giving it serious condiseration though. I think I'm going to have the alarm company come and set up video monitoring. At least that way I would feel more protected. I just cannot believe that it has to come to that. Maybe I should post a "smile for the camera" sign on my front stoop![/B]


This would have been my suggestion! I'm glad you called your alarm company. I'm sure you are all safe, but since this thief does have your name it would be best to double check your safety precautions. 

I am shocked at the nerve of some people! Thank goodness it isn't the norm......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the alarm company scheduled to come out tomorrow to give us an estimate. I've already checked my credit report to make sure no one tried to steal my identity. I'll have to go through that process again, though. 

I can say with complete confidence that it is not our UPS driver. We've had the same driver for years, and we've gotten to know her quite well. I think it must be someone stalking the UPS driver, swooping down to pick up the packages as soon as she pulls away. 

I love the Gianna Rose pear soaps! I have to thank Sher, Kallie and Catcher's Mom, for introducing me to them. I am definitely addicted to the Royal Jelly soaps.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG how horrible!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think I'd get a friend or family member to stay at the house and put a fake box and have them just watch to see if anyone shows up and get the plate number, or see if it is a person on foot which seems then they'd live nearby. Be great if they could video them 'in-action'. 
We do have the 'spy-cameras' at our house and we hooked up to a video recorder... which we have the option to record or not.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you could have a real "Sting" operation going!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I acutally thought about putting out a phony package...with some dog poop nicely wrapped up inside.[/B]


THAT was my very first thought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I say GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


A couple Christmas' ago I was shopping at a local department store. My cart was full of bags and I was loading them into my car. There was alot of snow so I parked the cart behaind my car and carried them around. When I was putting one bag in the car, with my back to the cart, someone took off with three HUGE bags from my cart. I absolutely could not believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I acutally thought about putting out a phony package...with some dog poop nicely wrapped up inside.[/B]


 that's a good idea. I would do it for sure.

I had a petco package that was stolen and they were very good about it and shipped me everything again without any questions. but after that I have the big boxes shipped to my work. if it doesn't fit in the little mail box I'll get it at work. I also put notes all over the doors for UPS and Fedex to not leave the package and make sure to ring the bell.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's terrible! You know what really bothers me most, I would gladly give the shirt off my back, the shoes off my feet, the food from my pantry to anyone who is in need. But unfortunately, I don't think the people stealing these things are doing it because of need...I think they do it because of greed.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

You may get your boots on time. I just got an email saying they shipped mine yesterday!!! I hope yours have shipped as well.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> You may get your boots on time. I just got an email saying they shipped mine yesterday!!! I hope yours have shipped as well.[/B]



I hope so! Glad yours are coming...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I acutally thought about putting out a phony package...with some dog poop nicely wrapped up inside.[/B]



:smrofl: 

THAT would serve someone right. OH but then... they would be so upset goodness knows what they may do in return. YIKES.

This year I had all my Christmas cards stolen by MY own mailman.... it wasn't just me though. He was caught stealing many people's cards.

It's a shame that the US Mail isn't even safe anymore.

I am sorry this happened to others.

Melanie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

They caught the theif! :smheat: <a href="http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071227/NEWS01/712270444/-1/NEWS10" target="_blank">
</a>
Asbury Park Press

The police believe this is the same individual who stole my packages. He's going to be charged with stealing my packages from November too! I am so glad he's caught now...but I should have left a dog poop package for him!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> They caught the theif! :smheat: <a href="http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071227/NEWS01/712270444/-1/NEWS10" target="_blank">
> </a>
> 
> 
> I should have left a dog poop package for him![/B]



:aktion033: :aktion033: Good news!!!

Yes, now that you know he'll be behind bars.....that would have been really funny!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

> They caught the theif! :smheat: <a href="http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071227/NEWS01/712270444/-1/NEWS10" target="_blank">
> </a>
> Asbury Park Press
> 
> The police believe this is the same individual who stole my packages. He's going to be charged with stealing my packages from November too! I am so glad he's caught now...but I should have left a dog poop package for him![/B]


I am glad that they nailed him!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so great!!!! You know, I should not be shocked but I just can't believe people do this. Whatever happened to the good old fashion work ethic. At least now you will be able to relax about someone watching your house.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

GOOD! i hope they charge him with each count of mail fraud, grand larsony...and anything else they can tack on. what a horrible thing to do...especially around christmas. jerk. :angry:


----------

